
The Vulkan Graphics API Is Here–and Your Nvidia  GPU Is Ready - doener
http://blogs.nvidia.com/blog/2016/02/16/vulkan-graphics-api/
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11109839](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11109839)

